
Are 80 Characters per Line Still Reasonable in 2020? - oedmarap
https://hackaday.com/2020/06/18/ask-hackaday-are-80-characters-per-line-still-reasonable-in-2020/
======
zelphirkalt
I think the answer is "yes" although exceptions to the rule should be
permitted. For example, if you split a long logger calling line into multiple
shorter lines, it can hurt readability of the actual program logic a lot.

Having more or less everywhere 80 chars limit also makes it easy to display
multiple buffers in my Emacs next to each other, which is not a must have, but
nice to have.

------
daly
Readability: the Optimal Line Length

[https://baymard.com/blog/line-length-
readability?utm_source=...](https://baymard.com/blog/line-length-
readability?utm_source=designernews)

